# Smalltalk 80 Forum?



## IndeedPete (9. Dez 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich "darf" mich im Rahmen meines Studiums jetzt mit Smalltalk 80 auseinandersetzen und wollte mal Fragen, ob jemand da ein gutes und noch aktives Forum (muss nicht deutschsprachig sein) oder irgendeine andere nützliche Seite kennt.
Ich habe mir Cincom VisualWorks heruntergeladen aber bin total unzufrieden mit der Entwicklungsumgebung bzw. dem Tutorial, da vieles bei mir aus irgendeinem Grund nicht so funktioniert, wie beschrieben. ???:L
Ich habe bereits nach Foren gegoogled aber anscheinend lockt die Sprache keine Oma mehr hinterm Ofen vor.... :bahnhof:

Danke!


----------



## IndeedPete (9. Dez 2011)

Oh Wunder, eine Quelle anscheinend vielversprechende Quelle hat sich doch aufgetan:

http://www.smalltalk.org/main/


----------



## Marco13 (9. Dez 2011)

Auf die Idee, für Smalltalk auf smalltalk.org zu schauen, muss man ja auch erstmal kommen :joke:


----------



## IndeedPete (9. Dez 2011)

Ja, ich Pappkopf hab immer nach Begriffen wie "Smalltalk 80 Forum" etc. gegoogled und den Begriff Smalltalk 80 einfach vergessen.^^ Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. oO


----------

